# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  To take or not to take snorkle gear?

## Jeri365

We are planning to travel really light (only a small carryon) on our trip to the island this year. We are staying in Green Island for the most part, but decided to try MoBay for the end of the trip instead of Negril. 
I was pondering if taking along the snorkle gear to MoBay is necessary. Are there good snorkle areas accessable without the hire of a boat? Could I hire an excursion w/gear for $15-$20 pp? If so, who would you recommend?

Thanks for any input. Hate taking along more than I need.

----------


## jamaicarob

i am from the negril message board and i see you are going to green island, i heard Rhodes Hall are great diving, this will be our 5th trip to negril and come feb i will be trying Rhodes Hall, i always bring my own gear, soon come

----------


## Rhodesresort

5 mile healthy coral reef just steps from shore.  Bring your own snorkeling equipment or rent ours for just $5 USD. 1-876-957-6422

----------

